# Help with loading certain files to forum...



## pimcowboy (20/11/14)

Is there a way to load Html 5 or XML documents to this forum?


----------



## johan (20/11/14)

pimcowboy said:


> Is there a way to load Html 5 or XML documents to this forum?



When you post, click on "+" sign and select "</>" and see if it works


----------



## pimcowboy (21/11/14)

Thanks bro I tried but didnt work. Will try a few more times on this thread to see if it works.


----------

